# Question about crimping



## Zuglet (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi,

I am embarrassed to ask what seems to be such an elementary question but here it goes...

I'll be using a TBM5 crimping tool to crimp 2/0 wire to the battery lugs. I'm not certain where to do the crimping and whether to crimp in one place or two.

Referring to the picture below, it seems that I should do just one crimp at location B (between the two color rings.)

Thanks for any guidance on this.


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

Check out pages 3 and 4, they have the info you're looking for.

http://www-public.tnb.com/shared/inst/ta00084-tb2.pdf


----------



## Zuglet (Oct 17, 2009)

BWH said:


> Check out pages 3 and 4, they have the info you're looking for.


Thanks Daniel, that's perfect.

So it looks like my connectors are aluminum and I should crimp at location C and then A -- did I read the right?

PS. It was good to see you at last month's meeting.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Zuglet said:


> So it looks like my connectors are aluminum


 
Hey Zug,

I doubt they are aluminum, unless you paid big bucks for them. I have never seen a store bought aluminum battery clamp. And if you somehow do have aluminum clamps (or lug, or terminal, or connector), you had better not use them on copper cable 

Regards,

major


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

No, each colored ring indicates a crimp, so it takes two.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Zuglet said:


> Thanks Daniel, that's perfect.
> 
> So it looks like my connectors are aluminum and I should crimp at location C and then A -- did I read the right?
> 
> PS. It was good to see you at last month's meeting.


No, the data sheet was refering to aluminium or copper conductors not the crimp material itself.

If the conductor is copper then crimp once between the bands, if aluminium crimp twice once on each band starting at the tongue end.

You may need to check with the crimp manufacturers data to find out if the crimp itself has any special requirements. I can't quite see the numbers in the colour banding.
The colour of the band would appear to be an indicator of the crimp die size to be used with this tool.


----------



## Dave Koller (Nov 15, 2008)

Hmmmm - I hex crimped this way (twice)....

Oh then I heatshrinked with adhesive type - same with Battery Terminals ..


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I double crimp as well. Two has to be better than one, twice as good


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey Greg, good to see you too. 

Woodsmith has the right of it. Once between the lines for copper cable, twice on the lines for aluminum.

While I'm normally all for double crimping, the lug you posted is too short for the wide copper dies on this crimper. You could try one to test it but I think you run the risk of damaging the post end of the lug.


----------



## Dave Koller (Nov 15, 2008)

BWH said:


> While I'm normally all for double crimping, the lug you posted is too short for the wide copper dies on this crimper. You could try one to test it but I think you run the risk of damaging the post end of the lug.


100% right - my hex crimper is narrow and my lugs have a "first crimp" - "second crimp" mark - but with a wide die - well, probably not good!

BWH did where did you mount that vacuum pump on your Saturn? I have a 99 SL2 and same pump...


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

I haven't yet. 

I saw a pic somewhere where a guy made a bracket for the pump and reservoir and then mounted it in front of the left wheel well near where the horn is. This seems like a great use of an otherwise empty space, but it does make it hard to get to the pump should you need to. I think that's probably where it will end up. There's too many other things that need to take up space in the motor compartment.


----------



## Dave Koller (Nov 15, 2008)

BWH said:


> I haven't yet.
> 
> I saw a pic somewhere where a guy made a bracket for the pump and reservoir and then mounted it in front of the left wheel well near where the horn is. This seems like a great use of an otherwise empty space, but it does make it hard to get to the pump should you need to. I think that's probably where it will end up. There's too many other things that need to take up space in the motor compartment.


Been looking there also - since I added an after market horn I have been there lol - I made a horn with relay -- (did I put a thread on it? Thought I did ! I will dump it on my old getting rid of Saturn PCM thread..) anyway sorry to hijack the thread but all us Saturn owners have to swap ideas to get things to fit !!


----------



## Zuglet (Oct 17, 2009)

Dave Koller said:


> BWH did where did you mount that vacuum pump on your Saturn? I have a 99 SL2 and same pump...


Sorry, Dave. I didn't see you asking that question so I'm late to reply. I'm still finding my way around on this forum.

The vacuum pump is mounted behind the horn on the driver's side of the car. I think the AC condenser was removed from that area. There seems to be plenty of room there and it's reasonably close to the brake booster.

I actually had to make a new horn bracket so the compressor could be moved closer to the front of the car and away from the sub-frame, which still had to be cut and bent just a little.

The compressor needs to be mounted in an upright position or the vibration mounts will fail -- IMHO.

It sounds like you already saw them -- but, there are some pictures on this page...

http://www.zuglet.com/ev/saturn/vacuum.html


----------



## Dave Koller (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep see how you did that... A good place but we will see what I have left - I hate pulling off fenders lol - I might have room under my second set of batteries!


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

I think I remember where I saw that pump bracket picture now.


----------



## Zuglet (Oct 17, 2009)

Dave Koller said:


> ...I hate pulling off fenders lol...


I don't mind that, it's getting them back on again that's no fun 



BWH said:


> I think I remember where I saw that pump bracket picture now.


It all does start to run together after a while doesn't it, Daniel?

BTW: I just uploaded a drawing for wiring and installing the vacuum pump -- the documentation that I got from my EV supplier was slightly incorrect. Please feel free to download and criticize. It's at the bottom of this page...

http://www.zuglet.com/ev/saturn/vacuum.html


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

You just don't know. 

I have a folder on my network drive stuffed with instructions, diagrams, links to discussions on here, etc. I am dreading going through it when I get to the wiring and setting up part of my build.


----------



## Dave Koller (Nov 15, 2008)

BWH said:


> You just don't know.
> 
> I have a folder on my network drive stuffed with instructions, diagrams, links to discussions on here, etc. I am dreading going through it when I get to the wiring and setting up part of my build.



lol I have that also and it is huge !!


----------



## Dave Koller (Nov 15, 2008)

Adil Mania said:


> This is perfect but i have question about Band is set on each side with its aluminum.


SPAM BOT?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------

